# Do you lubricate hedge trimmers? If so what do you use?



## Bassmantweed (Jun 13, 2022)

At the ripe old age of 50 I broke down and bought my self a stihl ms45 hedge trimmer. 

I didn’t see anything in the manual about lubing the cutters. I did see how to add grease to the gearbox. 

Wondering what the best lubricant would be to use (if any) without gumming up the blades. I used silicone.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 13, 2022)

After that stuff sits for a few days, I spray we-40 on them…


----------



## ru55wood5 (Jun 13, 2022)

looks like carb cleaner


----------



## camel2019 (Jun 13, 2022)

Electric ones I useally use a oil can with either SEA 30 or 10w30 on the blades few squirts will do. I have used just about every spray lube(wd40 is not a lube) and even the old standby 1 in 3 oil. Never had them gum up or have a sticky mess useally oil before cutting and after.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 13, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Electric ones I useally use a oil can with either SEA 30 or 10w30 on the blades few squirts will do. I have used just about every spray lube(wd40 is not a lube) and even the old standby 1 in 3 oil. Never had them gum up or have a sticky mess useally oil before cutting and after.


A QUESTION OF LUBRICATION​_Myth:_ WD-40 Multi-Use Product is not really a lubricant.

_Fact:_ While the “W-D” in WD-40 stands for Water Displacement, WD-40 Multi-Use Product is a unique, special blend of lubricants. The product’s formulation also contains anti-corrosion agents and ingredients for penetration, water displacement and soil removal.


----------



## ru55wood5 (Jun 13, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> View attachment 995429




What are you using the Salamida Chicken Sauce on? Bar oil?


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 13, 2022)

ru55wood5 said:


> View attachment 995558
> 
> What are you using the Salamida Chicken Sauce on? Bar oil?


My chainsaws aren’t good enough for that stuff!!!!! Lol


----------



## pjwoolw (Jun 13, 2022)

Fluid Film.


----------



## Dwchainsawr (Jun 13, 2022)

Bassmantweed said:


> At the ripe old age of 50 I broke down and bought my self a stihl ms45 hedge trimmer.
> 
> I didn’t see anything in the manual about lubing the cutters. I did see how to add grease to the gearbox.
> 
> Wondering what the best lubricant would be to use (if any) without gumming up the blades. I used silicone.


Mineral oil is what my Wen calls for. Non toxic, etc


----------



## ATH (Jun 14, 2022)

I drizzle a little canola oil on them periodically.

(I use canola for bar and chain oil, so always have it on the truck).


----------



## sean donato (Jun 14, 2022)

Wd-40 is a terrible lubricant, it's actually much better as a cleaner and water dispersal agent. We use it at work to cut through grease build up. It's never used as a lubricant. It literally will dissolve most greases.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jun 14, 2022)

“Kentucky Jelly”
sorry…couldn’t resist…
to those unaware…search


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 15, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Wd-40 is a terrible lubricant, it's actually much better as a cleaner and water dispersal agent. We use it at work to cut through grease build up. It's never used as a lubricant. It literally will dissolve most greases.


I wouldn’t recommend grease be used on hedge trimmers blades….


----------



## trains (Jun 15, 2022)

I use Lanotec, works well to keep it from rusting too.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 15, 2022)

Take off resin use diesel. After it's clean for storage some cheap motor oil, that ain't cheap no more.........


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 15, 2022)

i have several. elec. and i use few drops clean engine oil on the slides and cutters interfaces... etc. actually picks up some r's from dry to lubed....


----------



## sean donato (Jun 15, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> I wouldn’t recommend grease be used on hedge trimmers blades….


where in what I said had anything to do with using grease on hedge cutters? Wait I didn't.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 15, 2022)

sean donato said:


> where in what I said had anything to do with using grease on hedge cutters? Wait I didn't.


the part about WD-40 removing grease…..


----------



## sean donato (Jun 15, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> the part about WD-40 removing grease…..


And that had what to do with putting grease on a hedger?


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 15, 2022)

sean donato said:


> And that had what to do with putting grease on a hedger?


It is what is being discussed….


----------



## arathol (Jun 15, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> It is what is being discussed….


Putting grease on hedge trimmers has not been brought up *anywhere* in this thread.....
The major component of WD-40 is Stoddard's solvent (mineral spirits, Varsol, etc), which is similar to refined kerosene, and light paraffin oils. Its no more a lubricant than diesel fuel is. It might penetrate into moving parts and remove the gunk, but its not a good lubricant.
As for the silicone mentioned in the OP, silicone is a lubricant only for plastic, rubber and other similar materials. It will eventually cause metals to gall.
Use any good petroleum lubricant. A spray can of chain and cable lube will last you a long time.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 15, 2022)

arathol said:


> Putting grease on hedge trimmers has not been brought up *anywhere* in this thread.....
> The major component of WD-40 is Stoddard's solvent (mineral spirits, Varsol, etc), which is similar to refined kerosene, and light paraffin oils. Its no more a lubricant than diesel fuel is. It might penetrate into moving parts and remove the gunk, but its not a good lubricant.
> As for the silicone mentioned in the OP, silicone is a lubricant only for plastic, rubber and other similar materials. It will eventually cause metals to gall.
> Use any good petroleum lubricant. A spray can of chain and cable lube will last you a long time.


Well now, we can rest assured now that you’ve checked everything…lol i Hope you haven’t put grease on them before….

anywho, saying WD-40 in not a lubricant is a myth you’d know if you read *everything *in this thread….


----------



## arathol (Jun 15, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> Well now, we can rest assured now that you’ve checked everything…lol i Hope you haven’t put grease on them before….
> 
> anywho, saying WD-40 in not a lubricant is a myth you’d know if you read *everything *in this thread….


Your local community college probably has reading comprehension courses for adults......you should give it a go sometime....


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 15, 2022)

arathol said:


> Your local community college probably has reading comprehension courses for adults......you should give it a go sometime....


I’m good…I’ll take your word though, it sounds like it’s from experience….


----------



## sean donato (Jun 15, 2022)

arathol said:


> Your local community college probably has reading comprehension courses for adults......you should give it a go sometime....


Highly educated engineer. He knows everything and has no expectations for us simpletons to understand anything.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 15, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Highly educated engineer. He knows everything and has no expectations for us simpletons to understand anything.


Thanks…but seriously, a lot of people read our posts and never interact so we can’t see them. Your post alluded to grease and was very confusing so I posted to add clarity. Then I get genius dogpiled on WD-40 not being a lubricant, and that’s simply false.

sorry if I ruffled your feathers in my attempt to genericize the issue but i wanted people to know (not us here) not to put grease on the blades. 

as for why, as all of us know, putting heavier oils on those blades then plunging them in the dust bowls that are hedges and shrubs attracts and holds all the dust to the blades, and the dust is what kills them.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Jun 15, 2022)

WD is most definitely a lubricant. Is it a good one? NO. 

It used to be back in the day. I had a case of the stuff left by my grandfather in the early 90's. Case was from the early 80's I think. Had been kicking around a bit. I had a smashed up '85 Monte Carlo that made this horrendous noise whenever the driver's door was opened. I used to hose it down with WD about every 6 months. After I used that last can, I went to ADAP Auto Parts and grabbed a 3-pack of WD to replace it. The door started squawking every week after that! Must've been a substantial formulation change. Nothing changed with the door - still had the same amount of slop in the worn out and bent pins & bushings. That was my first thought, too, at the time.

I thought maybe they cheaped out because it was a 3-pack, and bought a single can elsewhere. Same deal. 1 week, and it's making noise, sometimes sooner if I encountered a heavy summer T-storm! I've used it as a plastic polisher and a cleaner ever since. It'll lubricate light things, but not car doors or anything heavy. I'd imagine it's perfect for a hedge trimmer.


----------



## GrizG (Jun 16, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> View attachment 995429


I agree that this product works very well on the cutting parts of the hedge clippers when used regularly. Greasing the mechanism under the cover once or twice a year with the recommended Stihl grease has sufficed for me.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jun 16, 2022)

Back to the original question, after use and cleaning I coat the cutters with 85W-90 gear lube for storage.
The cutters are hardened steel and a significant amount of riding area, so they don't need much in the way of lubrication.
Lubrication of the cutters could actually be counter productive, as it could help to gather dirt and grime from the bushes.
On the other hand if you're trimming sappy growth, the grime is going to gather anyway and the oil will help with the post use clean up.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Jun 16, 2022)

Dry lubricant would probably be the best for trimmers to avoid everything sticking to it. Something like Hornady One Shot used on firearms as a cleaner / lubricant would work great.



https://www.hornady.com/reloading/case-care/lubes-and-cleaners/one-shot-cleaners


----------



## pjwoolw (Jun 16, 2022)

I service and sharpen fifty or so Stihl and Echo / Shindawa hedge trimmer blade packs a year in addition to home owner units. Fluid Film is my lubricant of choice for myself and my customers. Nothing I've seen or tried works better.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 17, 2022)

I generally use a spray can for motorcycle chain.


----------



## mbrick (Jun 18, 2022)

I use the Stihl lubricant and cleaner in a spray can. Seems to work well and I don't even have a Stihl hedge trimmer...


----------



## fs5qc (Aug 4, 2022)

I am using Fluid Film


----------



## PEK (Aug 5, 2022)

Always used WD40, a quick spray before and after using.
Plus great for removing tar off your car.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Aug 5, 2022)

LPS no.1 Lubricant works pretty good .


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 5, 2022)

I use that white lithium grease in a spray can, seems to work okay.


----------



## 009Legend (Aug 6, 2022)

GrizG said:


> I agree that this product works very well on the cutting parts of the hedge clippers when used regularly. Greasing the mechanism under the cover once or twice a year with the recommended Stihl grease has sufficed for me.



I'll add my 2c - I also use Stihl's Superclean, or INOX's Lanox if I can't find the Superclean. Use whatever recommended grease for the gearbox that Stihl sells in the threaded, metal squeezy tubes.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Aug 6, 2022)

Bassmantweed said:


> At the ripe old age of 50 I broke down and bought my self a stihl ms45 hedge trimmer.
> 
> I didn’t see anything in the manual about lubing the cutters. I did see how to add grease to the gearbox.
> 
> Wondering what the best lubricant would be to use (if any) without gumming up the blades. I used silicone.


Just keep grease in the gearbox. Adding grease or oil to the cutters will
only cause every piece of dust and grit to build up on them, this will wear
and blunt the cutters and the rail / bar, and put extra pressure on the engine
in the process.
You could use a dry lube from a spray can, like silicone spray.


----------



## j-jock (Oct 3, 2022)

I have a Stihl, and found that the best lubricant for the hedge knives, is the same long polymer grease I use to lube the fittings on my excavator. The product I am using, is made by Amsoil, and of all the lubricants I have used, for me, this lasts the longest. In the bottom gearbox, I use a mixture of synthetic moly grease, mixed with a bit of synthetic gear lube to improve the flow the gearbox gets warm, but does not get hot anymore, like I did when I bought it used. I was also using it like a sithe, to cut a lot of long grass, weeds, and blackberry canes, and even after 5 years, it is still doing great.
I just bought a 10 inch wheel, which uses square chisel 3/8ths cutters. I intend to use it for cutting the large blackberry canes, up to 1 inch in diameter, to see if it will speed up the clearing job.


----------

